# Havarti, Gouda and Vermont Cheddar



## muralboy (Aug 8, 2015)

First time using  my cold smoker.  It was hard not wanting to eat it all but the cheese that aged for 3-4 works definitely had a more mellow smoke flavor













image.jpg



__ muralboy
__ Aug 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ muralboy
__ Aug 8, 2015


















image.jpg



__ muralboy
__ Aug 8, 2015


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 9, 2015)

MB, looks good !!!!!!!


----------



## driedstick (Aug 13, 2015)

Looks great wish I could start my cheese not but just do dang hot, 107 here today but suppose to start a little cool down. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## eman (Aug 13, 2015)

Try the havarti w/ dill. You will enjoy it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2015)

Looks Very Good, MB !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-------------------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## atomicsmoke (Aug 13, 2015)

Great smoked cheese. Was it 3-4 days or weeks? How long did you smoke it?


----------



## muralboy (Aug 13, 2015)

In the smoker, cold smoked with my Big Kahuna, for 3 hrs.  Let sit in the fridge overnight.  Shrink wrapped and aged for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## b-one (Aug 13, 2015)

Got some great color on it! Tasty looking cheese!


----------



## xray (Aug 13, 2015)

Damn, that looks good!!


----------

